# Scraped off queen cells, but didn't kill the larvae



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I noticed in video that I scraped off queen cells, but didn't kill the larvae ,I have a queen cage in there now, would they rebuild the cells around them now or let them die? The new Queen is probably loose by now.

see 18:58 mark to see what I'm talking about
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRCInaXgbyM&t=1173s


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

myself, I would go inside and check. Hopefully they didn't rebuild. If the bees did rebuild make sure your new queen is in there, remove cups and cells. 
If no queen, me I leave them be, possibly combine with a stronger hive, and if the queen is out remove the cage. that's me, others may differ in their ways.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Apis Natural said:


> myself, I would go inside and check. Hopefully they didn't rebuild. If the bees did rebuild make sure your new queen is in there, remove cups and cells.
> If no queen, me I leave them be, possibly combine with a stronger hive, and if the queen is out remove the cage. that's me, others may differ in their ways.


They did rebuild them, was full of jelly, tore them up good, and got queen cage out.


----------

